
What Is PIVX? The only privacy focused cryptocurrency using Proof of Stake - impostervt
https://www.bitcoinbeginner.com/blog/what-is-pivx/
======
alttab
The one thing they need to fix is to make the privacy the standard function -
like Monero.

There is a delineation between PIV and Z-PIV which shouldn't really be a
"mode" of holding or transferring.

